# YouTube Flirts with Expanded Movie Rental Service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Google is ready to take the next step with YouTube and will launch an on-demand video rental service in which viewers will be able to stream Hollywood flicks, according to reports. The service could launch as early as next week, providing instant competition to Netflix and Apple's iTunes, and give Hollywood studios yet another revenue stream."

More Here










Image Credit: bealoud.com


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm curious to see their pricing strategies!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have access to tons of VOD on Comcast, but never use it. I much prefer the Netflix _flat-rate_ subscription model for streaming content. I am concerned, though, that Netflix won't be able to maintain its low prices much longer. Still, will be much more economical (and sensible) for me than VOD or the premium movie packages.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nick said:


> I have access to tons of VOD on Comcast, but never use it. I much prefer the subscription model for streaming content. I am concerned, though, that Netflix won't be able to maintain its low prices much longer. Still, will be much more economical and sensible than the premium movie packages.


I feel the same as you, Nick. At the same time, I've always believed that competition is always good for us as a consumer.

I just hope in the case of IPTV it doesn't become fragmented as content providers sign with some and not with others. For example, it would suck if MGM went with Netflix, Sony went with Amazon and NBC/Universal went with Google. Or if each network signed exclusives with a different streaming company. If that were to happen, we would have to subscribe to more than one service and be a little like our own cable company is now.........


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

It would seem a matter of time before those such as Netflix, Google, etc will start to partner with ISP's as the demise of unlimited internet seems inevitable as they want more cash in the coffers. Then the ISP could say "Use of Netflix does not impact your bandwidth cap"

Hopefully I'm wrong and the idea of CAPS will go way. I'm guessing all the other ISPs are seeing the impact of AT&T's caps but its okay if you use more, we will charge you more (Hmmm.. I thought it was a congestion issue??!?)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Press release:

Get more into movies on YouTube

Here at YouTube, we can't get enough video. When it comes to movies, we're just as excited: YouTube hosts a great selection of movie trailers and showcases a variety of independent films in our Screening Room; last year we announced the ability to rent movies from Sundance Film Festival; and this year at Sundance we premiered Life in a Day, a documentary film about a single day on earth filmed by thousands of YouTube users, produced by Ridley Scott and directed by Kevin Macdonald.

Today, we're announcing another step in our goal to bring more of the video you love to YouTube: the addition of thousands of full-length feature films from major Hollywood studios available to rent in the US at youtube.com/movies. In addition to the hundreds of free movies available on the site since 2009, you will be able to find and rent some of your favorite films. From memorable hits and cult classics like Caddyshack, Goodfellas, Scarface, and Taxi Driver to blockbuster new releases like Inception, The King's Speech, Little Fockers, The Green Hornet and Despicable Me. Movies are available to rent at industry standard pricing, and can be watched with your YouTube account on any computer. The new titles will begin appearing later today and over the coming weeks to www.youtube.com/movies, so keep checking back.

But your movie experience won't begin and end with a single film. With 35 hours of video uploaded every minute to YouTube, there's a sea of content that can add to your movie experience. Many movie pages feature YouTube Movie Extras -- free behind-the-scenes videos, cast interviews, parodies, clips and remixes from YouTube's unique community of content creators. Movie pages also showcase reviews from Rotten Tomatoes, so you'll see feedback from critics before you decide what movie to get into. Over time we'll also be adding additional videos and features to YouTube Movie Extras so that you can get even more into movies on YouTube.

Camille Hearst, Product Marketing Manager, recently watched 300
and Matt Darby, Product Manager, recently watched YouTube Movie Extras for Reservoir Dogs

FAQ

Q. What are some of the new studios you're partnering with?
A. NBC Universal, Sony Pictures and Warner Brothers.

Q. How many films have you added and how many total movies are now available on YouTube?
A. We have added a total of approximately 3,000 new titles including catalog and new releases from Sony Pictures, Warner Bros, NBCUniversal, Lionsgate Films and many great independent studios. This brings the total number of movie titles available to rent on YouTube to over 6,000.

Q. Where and when will the additional movie titles begin appearing on YouTube?
A. Movies for rent will be available at www.youtube.com/movies and new titles will begin appearing to users today and be added throughout the week.

Q. Where are the new movies located and when will they be available on the site?
A. The new movies are located at www.youtube.com/movies and will start appearing at that destination throughout the day.

Q. How many total studios are now represented at YouTube.com/movies and what are they?
A. Studio partners include Universal Pictures, Sony Pictures, Warner Brothers, Lionsgate Films, Starz,The Weinstein Company, and Magnolia Pictures, among others.

Q. How much will the movies for rent cost?
A. Movies are set at industry standard pricing (i.e. most new releases start at $3.99 and library start at $2.99).

Q. How long will a consumer have a movie once he or she has purchased it?
A. For most movies, viewers will have 30 days to begin watching their rental. Once they start watching the movie they will typically have 24 hours to finish.

Q. What transaction service are you using?
A. The service accepts all major credit cards.

Q. Will movies for rent be available at the same time as DVD releases?
A. It's always up to the content owner, however, many movies will be available at the same time as DVD releases.

Q. Is this a subscription service?
A. No, this is a transaction offering.

Q. Are the movies downloaded, or streamed?
A. Streamed.

Q. Is this global?
A. No. This service is available to US YouTube users only.

Q. Do you need a YouTube account to purchase a movie for rent?
A. Yes.

Q. Will YouTube movies for rent be available on Google TV?
A. Yes, these will be available via the browser (www.youtube.com) on Google TV.

Q. Can rented movies be shared or embedded into other sites including blogs, Facebook and Twitter?
A. Users can embed movies on other sites. If a user who has not rented the movie views the embedded video, the embedded player will show the movie's trailer along with an overlay that users can click on to rent the full movie.

Q. Is the content in HD?
A. YouTube supports video in up to 4k resolution, however, it is up to our partners to specify what video quality they provide. Most movies for rent will be available in standard definition.

Q. What is unique about the YouTube Movie experience?
A. Movies on YouTube are about providing a complete movie experience. With YouTube Movie Extras movie fans can get more into their favorite films through cast interviews, clips, alternate movie endings and other highly produced content from talented YouTube partners. YouTube reaches one of the largest and most engaged online audiences in the world, with hundreds of millions of views a day in the US alone.


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll reprise this one...

I recently rented a movie on YouTube/movies. It was the newest Harry Potter and was on sale for $0.99 which was great. Even though the resolution was only 480p, the picture quality was OK on my 54" Panny plasma from 8'. 

But here's the big downside that YouTube/Google needs to fix and fix soon. This service doesn't operate on most device, even the ones with the nice little YouTube icon. Since Google took over, they changed how you login and the programs just don't work with it for the most part. I tested on my AppleTV (v2.0), iPad 1 and then researched. Almost no platform can use it except via a web browser.

Hopefully they'll do something about this as this is a major glitch imo.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> I'll reprise this one...
> 
> I recently rented a movie on YouTube/movies. It was the newest Harry Potter and was on sale for $0.99 which was great. Even though the resolution was only 480p, the picture quality was OK on my 54" Panny plasma from 8'.
> 
> ...


YT works fine on my WD Live Plus.


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

Can you do the rental movies? that's where the issue comes in.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> Can you do the rental movies? that's where the issue comes in.


No, I can't. Sorry for any confusion. I did not fully understand your original question. My bad......


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

No problem. As best as I can determine, you can do the YouTube movie rentals on a computer with a web browser and there is an android app that supposedly works too. Oh yeah and the Google TV hardware also.

No other ways as of right now.


----------

